
Show HN: Vizontele – A crawler for TV series - h4l0
https://github.com/halilozercan/vizontele
======
h4l0
Inspired by youtube-dl, I decided to make a tool to crawl TV series from
various Turkish sites(since I'm also Turkish). These websites are flooded with
aggressive ads but they have great archives. Some of them burn subtitles to
video, some provide separately. Vizontele CLI offers features like playing
with VLC and fast download.

You can find a demo of this application on Heroku.

[https://vizontele.herokuapp.com/<show-name-exactly-in-
imdb>/...](https://vizontele.herokuapp.com/<show-name-exactly-in-
imdb>/<season-number>/<episode-number>)

